# Skye & Misty (daughters of Hasan & Saphia)



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

These 2 lovely females are 4 weeks old (monday) and both stay with me 

Skye: blue tan, she almost looks "silvered", i think she's very pretty  

















Misty: silver tan


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Good coverage on the ears and feet on those blues. Little pink nails. Cuties.


----------

